
A Guide to Excel Spreadsheets in Python with Openpyxl - endlesstrax
https://realpython.com/openpyxl-excel-spreadsheets-python/
======
ddxxdd
What's the advantage of using this over OpenCSV? Or over using
open("spreadsheet.xslx",'r').readline().split("\t") to shove everything into a
Python dictionary?

Right now, as a side project, I am using bulk data from the Federal Election
Commission to find correlations between the number of campaign donations of a
given amount and the number of voters that vote for that campaign's political
candidate. I had never even heard of OpenCSV when I started, but I have been
doing quite well with Python's basic functions.

